# le prix du tournesol



## noz (12 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir !
quelqu'un sait il où je pourrais trouver sur le net l'historique des prix de l'imac tournesol, de sa sortie jusqu'à la sortie du 20". On trouve partout un historique des bécanes, avec parfois les prix américains (comme sur mactracker par exemple), mais je n'arrive pas à trouver un historique avec les différents prix français pratiqués sur toute la période "tournesol". Merci d'avance !


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2004)

humm je ne crois pas que cela existe
http://consomac.free.fr/
http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> humm je ne crois pas que cela existe
> http://consomac.free.fr/
> http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/




Merçaï... Je m'en doutais un peu... Je viens de m'offrir un imac G4 20".... J'en rêvais !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Merçaï... Je m'en doutais un peu... Je viens de m'offrir un imac G4 20".... J'en rêvais !!




imac g4 20'' 1,25 ghz 256mo de base payé 2499¤ le 10 aout 2004


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> imac g4 20'' 1,25 ghz 256mo de base payé 2499¤ le 10 aout 2004



La même chose, mais à 1600 euros... hi hi hi... Et matos neuf, à la fnac (donc garantie produit neuf etc...)...      Chui trop content... Livré hier soir, je l'ai laissé emballé pour faire durer le plaisir et en profiter ce soir.... Mon emac va bien se reposer (et mes oreilles aussi..)...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2004)

A ce propos, ne pensez-vous pas que le Tournesol est beaucoup plus "sexy" que le G5?


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, ne pensez-vous pas que le Tournesol est beaucoup plus "sexy" que le G5?



Je suis un gros fan du nouveau G5, depuis la première vision que j'en ai eu, au keynote dernier, mais j'avoue qu'il est "sage" et "sobre" comparé au tournesol. Si j'ai acheté cet ordi en connaissance de cause (ben oui, faut le faire pour acheter un G4 1.25 au même prix qu'un G5 1.8, même avec un écran plus petit...) c'est parceque pour moi le tournesol est et restera un élément d'exeption dans l'univers apple, une "milestone" technologique de ce qui peut sortir d'un atelier de design. Jamais on aura vu un ordinateur aussi exeptionnel  visuellement et il se passera un bon moment à mon avis avant qu'on en revoit un comme ça (à moins que la prochaine évolution de l'emac ne me donne tort... En tous les cas, ça sortira de chez Cupertino   ). De même, pour les ibooks palourde, qui sont aujourd'hui dépassés très largement par les Ice ou les G4, mais qui pour moi restent également des éléments d'exeption (plus "délirants" que les ibooks qui ont suivi) dans l'univers de la micro informatique. J'ai beau avoir un ibook 1.2 Ghz, si jamais je tombe sur une bonne occaze palourde, je saute dessus. Bref, pour la performance pure, il est évident que l'imac G5 s'impose, de même que son design en fait quand même un ordinateur qui sort de l'ordinaire grisâtre et conventionnel des PC (même si des efforts ont été fournis ces derniers temps, en majeure partie depuis l'impact de Bondi sur les foules d'ailleurs...), tant par son "where did the computer go" que par son aspect blanc et très "pur". Mais pour moi le tournesol c'est un ordinateur "au delà du réel"...


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Octobre 2004)

Je te félicite Noz pour ton choix tout à fait justifié à mon gout. 
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un imac g5 20" et j'avoue que j'ai quelques regrets quant à mon g4 800 115". 
Je m'explique :
- Le design tout d'abord, g4 est sans conteste plus exceptionnel...!
- Le bruit des ventilos du g5 et le silence du g4, ah, vais-je m'y faire !!!! Je trouve cela navrant et tellement insupportable que c'est le plus gros défaut du g5 à mon gout : son bruit ! (je travaille seul à la maison, hyper calme quand les enfants ne sont pas là !)
- Le son des HP pas à la hauteur de ceux du g4 ni la puissance d'ailleurs ! (Bon, va falloir réinvestir !)

Tout cela pour te dire Noz que ton choix qui peut paraitre pour certain complètement farfelu est pour moi qui ne l'ai pas fait, ce choix, un BON choix tout aussi respectable que le mien. 


Voili, voilu, c'est dit et c'est dit !!!!!


----------



## minime (15 Octobre 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait il où je pourrais trouver sur le net l'historique des prix de l'imac tournesol, de sa sortie jusqu'à la sortie du 20".



J'en ai fait un cet été, suite aux nombreuses discussions sur le sujet. Le graphique représente la fourchette de prix (càd le modèle le moins cher et le plus cher) pour l'iMac G3, l'iMac G4 et l'eMac. Les prix des configs intermédiaires ne sont pas indiqués, pour que le graphique reste à peu près lisible. L'iMac G5 apparait à la fin. L'augmentation du prix des modèles haut de gamme sur les iMac G3 et G4 correspond à l'apparition de configurations plus complètes, les iMac G3 DV, DV SE, puis l'iMac G4 20". Les prix ont été relevés dans les communiqués de presse archivés sur apple.com/fr/.








			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quelques regrets quant à mon g4 800 115".



115 pouces ? Je comprends que tu le regrettes.


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

Waouh ... Belle utilisation d'excel minime !


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela pour te dire Noz que ton choix qui peut paraitre pour certain complètement farfelu est pour moi qui ne l'ai pas fait, ce choix, un BON choix tout aussi respectable que le mien.
> 
> 
> Voili, voilu, c'est dit et c'est dit !!!!!



Merci marcmaniac ! En tout cas, je suis à ce point sur mon petit nuage que je n'ai pas encore touché le sol, et j'attends avec impatience ce soir, pour sortir ce bijou de son écrin et le voir s'animer sur mon bureau...  :love:


----------



## mercutio (15 Octobre 2004)

Salut NOZ,


Je m'immisce dans le post.

Je suis d'accord avec toi concernant le tournesol mais par contre l'ibook palourde....

QUELLE HORREUR...!!!

Post inutile...je sais...


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Salut NOZ,
> 
> 
> Je m'immisce dans le post.
> ...



lol oui je sais... 
  Les avis sont très partagés sur ce portable là... Mais j'avoue qu'il me fait craquer ! (ma femme n'en parlons pas, si je l'écoutais, j'achèterai un palourde et je mettrai un pwb 12" dedans... Parceque faut pas déconner, elle veut bien le look palourde, mais elle veut en même temps le proc des derniers pwbs... ha ha ha que je lui réponds...    )


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2004)

En tout cas si on pouvait trouver l'imac G4 sur l'apple store ou ailleurs avec un prix qui aurait largement fondu, il aurait du succès et je me demande si je le préférerais pas au G5 pour surtout pour un ordi de maison, il est plus fun, son bras articulé tjs aussi impressionant et il est moins tristement moderne... ceci dit j'ai pas vu de visu encore le G5, peut-être vais-je tomber sous le charme 

Mais quand tu vois que tu trouves encore facilement l'imac G4 sur le web et qu'il est carrément plus cher que le G5, tu hallucines un peu...  :hein:


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas si on pouvait trouver l'imac G4 sur l'apple store ou ailleurs avec un prix qui aurait largement fondu, il aurait du succès et je me demande si je le préférerais pas au G5 pour surtout pour un ordi de maison, il est plus fun, son bras articulé tjs aussi impressionant et il est moins tristement moderne... ceci dit j'ai pas vu de visu encore le G5, peut-être vais-je tomber sous le charme
> 
> Mais quand tu vois que tu trouves encore facilement l'imac G4 sur le web et qu'il est carrément plus cher que le G5, tu hallucines un peu...  :hein:




précipite toi dans une fnac, tu auras peut être la chance d'en avoir un. Je suis allé à la digitale où j'ai marchandé un moment avec le rayon apple. En fait, la difficulté venait du prix de base. Apple, lorsqu'elle sort un nouveau produit fait comme si les générations précédentes disparaissaient subitement. Hors nous savons tous que bon nombre de revendeurs ont encore dans leurs stocks des machines "disparues". Et la fnac, sans mise à jour des prix par apple sur les anciens modèles, ne peut descendre les prix trop bas, sinon ils vendent à perte... Du coup, le mec à la fnac a carrément modifié les prix de tous les G4 dans la base de données fnac. Il m'a dit que j'étais le premier, mais maintenant que le truc est initié, c'est valable pour tout le monde !! Un G4 20" à 1600 euros, moi je dis... Youpi !!!

P.S. : bon, enthousiasme légèrement entaché par ces couillons de la fnac qui ont oublié de mettre l'alim en reconditionnant l'ordi... Du coup, gueulante au téléphone et livraison illico ce soir !!


----------



## kitetrip (16 Octobre 2004)

En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec NOZ... J'ai pourtant vu l'iMac G5 à la Fnac et quand je reviens chez moi, le constat est clair : l'iMac G4 est une véritable pièce de collection.

Franchement, ils sortent l'iMac G5 avec le même design que l'iMac G4, les ventes s'envolent


----------



## noz (16 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec NOZ... J'ai pourtant vu l'iMac G5 à la Fnac et quand je reviens chez moi, le constat est clair : l'iMac G4 est une véritable pièce de collection.
> 
> Franchement, ils sortent l'iMac G5 avec le même design que l'iMac G4, les ventes s'envolent



En tout cas je suis dessus depuis hier soir et je ne me remets toujours pas d'avoir cet élément d'exception chez moi. Je surfe, je surfe, et puis mon cerveau fait un freeze sur l'imac pendant quelques secondes, et puis je réalise qu'il est bien à moi, sur mon bureau, que je ne rêve pas... En tout cas c'est dans des moments comme celui ci où je dis " Merci apple, malgré les retards, les défauts divers et variés, merci de me rappeler pourquoi j'ai choisi cette différence, pourquoi j'ai choisi de croquer la pomme..."   :love:


----------



## ederntal (16 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec NOZ... J'ai pourtant vu l'iMac G5 à la Fnac et quand je reviens chez moi, le constat est clair : l'iMac G4 est une véritable pièce de collection.
> 
> Franchement, ils sortent l'iMac G5 avec le même design que l'iMac G4, les ventes s'envolent



Ils ont déja du mal a livrer l'iMac G5 actuel alors si ça s'envolle encore plus... heureusement qu'ils l'ont pas fait car les livraisons commenceraient en mars prochain   

M'enfin, c'est vrai que l'iMac G4 est plus "fun", mais le iMac G5 est très impressionant: c'est sobre car c'est comme si IL N'Y AVAIT PAS D'ORDINATEUR!


----------



## Gallenza (16 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec NOZ... J'ai pourtant vu l'iMac G5 à la Fnac et quand je reviens chez moi, le constat est clair : l'iMac G4 est une véritable pièce de collection.
> 
> Franchement, ils sortent l'iMac G5 avec le même design que l'iMac G4, les ventes s'envolent



Tu te trompes, moi aussi je trouve le tournesol inégalable, mais il vendront beaucoup plus avec le nouveau design, qui est tout simplement en adéquation avec son époque....heureusement que le public d'Apple ne se limite pas au visiteurs du MoMA


----------



## Macintosheux (30 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> humm je ne crois pas que cela existe
> http://consomac.free.fr/
> http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/


Ca existera bientôt sur Consomac, comme pour les autres machines.  
Mais... laissez moi le temps de le faire


----------



## Apca (30 Octobre 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Livré hier soir, je l'ai laissé emballé pour faire durer le plaisir et en profiter ce soir....



Rhannn falait oser  :affraid: ; je saurais pas le faire moi, dès que je l'ai, je déballe  :hosto:


----------



## kitetrip (30 Octobre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> > _Livré hier soir, je l'ai laissé emballé pour faire durer le plaisir et en profiter ce soir.... _
> 
> 
> Rhannn falait oser :affraid: ; je saurais pas le faire moi, dès que je l'ai, je déballe :hosto:


Il est inhumain  

Pour revenir au prix du tournesol, je pense que dans les prochaines années, sa côte restera malgré tout assez élevée :sleep: , compte tenu qu'il s'est peu vendu   et de ses qualités intrinsèques


----------

